# Views?



## gideonpepys (Feb 19, 2018)

Are we losing the 'number of views' function from the forums permanently?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm trying out a much cleaner, less cluttered skin in an attempt to improve performance. So far it seems to be working, but its been the weekend. The test will be today when we get busy.


----------



## gideonpepys (Feb 19, 2018)

I like the look.  But I also like to know if folks are actually interested in what I'm posting!  (Although I guess a view is no guarantee of that...)


----------



## darkbard (Feb 19, 2018)

I concur that view count is a useful feature. I've participated in many a thread with only three or four other participants, but said threads had views in the hundreds or low thousands, so, clearly, others were interested in/benefiting from the discussion. Seeing the thread count may draw others who otherwise wouldn't think to check in on a relatively low post count thread.


----------



## gideonpepys (Feb 21, 2018)

Morrus said:


> I'm trying out a much cleaner, less cluttered skin in an attempt to improve performance. So far it seems to be working, but its been the weekend. The test will be today when we get busy.




So, moving forward, will 'number of views' be permanently removed?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 21, 2018)

gideonpepys said:


> So, moving forward, will 'number of views' be permanently removed?




I don’t currently have an answer to that question beyond what I said. Sorry!


----------



## Audrik (Feb 21, 2018)

If my voice can add any weight to the matter, I find view count to be a very useful barometer of the health and popularity of a thread.


----------



## CapnZapp (Feb 24, 2018)

I don't understand what has changed. Maybe it's a feature I've never used...

I guess I need to have a sit down when I reach my computer and scour the screen for changes.


----------



## Audrik (Feb 24, 2018)

On the pages that list threads, they show how many replies each thread has. It used to show that as well as how often the thread had been viewed.

The feeling I (and, I believe, many others) have is that not everyone who reads a thread posts everytime they read it, so the view count tells at least as much about the popularity of a thread as the reply count.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 25, 2018)

Nomessiah said:


> The feeling I (and, I believe, many others)




Well, two others. 280,000 others didn't notice!


----------



## Audrik (Feb 25, 2018)

Morrus said:


> Well, two others. 280,000 others didn't notice!




Or ... they did, but they didn't feel like posting! Without a view count, we may never know.


----------



## Lanefan (Feb 27, 2018)

Add one to the 'noticed' count. 

View count is also useful when it comes to reporting spam, believe it or not.  When a thread is obviously spam but only shows 1 view (which generates when it's posted in the first place) it can't have been reported yet as someone else needs to view it in order to report it.  But if the view count shows 2 or more I assume it's already been reported, and carry on - no point bogging things down by reporting something that's already been reported.


----------



## trappedslider (Feb 28, 2018)

I was wondering about it as well.....


----------



## Gradine (Feb 28, 2018)

Adding my voice to the "I liked being able to see View Count" list.

Considering I haven't noticed any significant change in performance (if anything, this morning the board has felt _much_ slower than typical) this seems like a downgrade overall.


----------



## Deset Gled (Feb 28, 2018)

Just throwing in a "Me too!"  Noticed it.  Liked it better the way it was before.  Choosing between this feature and the faster site, I'll take the faster site.


----------



## Gradine (Mar 2, 2018)

Deset Gled said:


> Just throwing in a "Me too!"  Noticed it.  Liked it better the way it was before.  Choosing between this feature and the faster site, I'll take the faster site.




I would too; is the site actually faster for you though? I actually feel like it's gotten slower lately.


----------



## darkbard (Mar 4, 2018)

I wonder how many have checked in here to see the discussion without posting their own view? If only there were a way to tell such things....


----------



## Gradine (Mar 14, 2018)

In case anyone is curious, if you go to your profile and select "Find latest started threads" you can see the view counts on your threads there. Not quite as convenient, but if it saves load times for everyone it's nice to know the ability to see views isn't gone entirely.


----------



## CapnZapp (Mar 18, 2018)

The app also shows views for threads.


----------



## Shemeska (May 11, 2018)

Late to the party but I liked seeing total views as it gave me an idea of how much attention my storyhour was getting with each update, roughly speaking, because most readers don't post replies in-thread.


----------



## (un)reason (Aug 5, 2018)

Another bump to this from someone who's only just noticed they're missing, and would like to see them return.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 5, 2018)

(un)reason said:


> Another bump to this from someone who's only just noticed they're missing, and would like to see them return.




Admitting it took you 7 months to notice may have the opposite effect to your intended one!


----------



## (un)reason (Aug 6, 2018)

Morrus said:


> Admitting it took you 7 months to notice may have the opposite effect to your intended one!




I noticed because I was using the sort thread by views function, which is still there, (curiosity about most popular threads) but doesn't make much sense without the ability to see exactly how many views a thread has had. Either the views need to come back or that sorting option needs to go as well, otherwise it just feels weird.


----------

